# is your fluff trained?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

what does ur fluff do ?
i can say that dolce is very smart for his own good but hes not exactly trained to do tricks ..
he does use his potty , and even pees on demand. but i cant train this dog to sit on command , he has gotten a habit of not coming when i call . and basically i think i need to start from scratch , any suggestions ? help


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Liza, I get a lot of tips off youtube, well at least for the tricks. Id Dolce treat motivated? If so you can use the treats to teach him to come. Or you can use his food (if it's kibble) to coax him to come to you. What I did with Aolani was I gave half the kibble to my mom and I kept the other half. I had my mom hold him while I went to the other end of the room, showed him the kibble and when he was coming I said come. When he got to me I have him a kibble. Then I held him, my mom showed him a kibble, said come, and he went to her. We went back and forth like that until he was done with his food. He still doesn't have a solid "come" but we'll continue to work on it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Edith , dolce is very treat oriented but the problem is he does not sit still ever!! Im going to try this at home starting today .


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Minnie knows several tricks and Max knows about a few too

As for coming on command.. I found this video helpful 



but of course rather than having another dog as a distraction .. maybe call dolce when she's busy playing with your children?

do you have a leash on dolce during your training sessions? that might help for commands like sit.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki and Keiko don't know tricks, per se, but they are obedience trained to sit, stay, come, etc.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

MaxnMinnie said:


> Minnie knows several tricks and Max knows about a few too
> 
> As for coming on command.. I found this video helpful YouTube - How to Train a Dog to Come When Called - Tips by K9-1 Dog Training.
> but of course rather than having another dog as a distraction .. maybe call dolce when she's busy playing with your children?
> ...


I like the K91 training guys, but there are def. some things that they do that we shoudl not try at home (and they warn us not to too).


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, Haley is trained. I read several tips online and also took her to a training class. The basic idea is that you capture the behavior that you want by associating it with a hand gesture/command and treat the behavior with a reward. 

For "sit", I trained Haley just by holding a treat a little in front of her nose, said "sit" and when she sat, I said "good girl" and gave her the treat. Treats work well and eventually, when they know the command, give them treats occassionally and reward with praise or affection - otherwise they have a tendency to not want to listen as much.

I've taught her the basic commands of sit, stay, leave it, come, down and also tricks such as paw, other paw, twirl (she spins on her hind legs), other twirl, hop and high 5. Trying to teach her roll over, but it's been a little difficult. It's really cute to see her perform her tricks.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

I discovered Tink will return a ball a max of five times before I get a, "go get it yourself, look." Does that count?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MissMaltese said:


> I discovered Tink will return a ball a max of five times before I get a, "go get it yourself, look." Does that count?


Yup, that counts for Tink training you. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Tyler knows sit, lay down, dance, stay (sometimes), comes when called and occasionally drop it. Still have a lot more work to do. I blame it on my busyness and laziness. :blush:


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, I'm fairly sure both have me fully trained. lol.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie will come if he knows I have a treat. Steve and I get him in the backyard and call him back and forth. We tell him to sit and then he gets his treat. I haven't been able to teach him "down". Any tips? He really needs to go back to obedience school again.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie will come if he knows I have a treat. Steve and I get him in the backyard and call him back and forth. We tell him to sit and then he gets his treat. I haven't been able to teach him "down". Any tips? He really needs to go back to obedience school again.


Hmm, I guess for down when you have him in the sitting position instead of giving him the treat place it near his nose and have him follow your hand as you lay it on the floor. As soon as he places his little head on the floor give him the treat. Keep repeating that and after a while have him wait a little longer with his head on the floor before giving him the treat. Once you see that he gets the action, place a word to the action - I guess you want to used "down" and repeat until you see that he understand the verbal command as well. Good luck!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, Rocky knows the basic commands and will sit, stay, down, leave it, high five, sit pretty, dance, up. I use hand signals too for sit and down and come. My trainer said it was important (when they get old they often cannot hear well) and I still do them and he does great with that. I only took Rocky to five one hour sessions at Petco and then I practiced every night for ten minutes. 

I had to work on Come when he's distracted outdoors. But I'd say 75% of the time he comes running to me from across the entire backyard. We need to work on that..the trainer remembered me and Rocky and I asked her and she said to have a treat with me when I call him. I usually don't have one at that point but he knows when he comes in the house we open the pantry for a treat.

It takes time and persistence. The video from K-9 seems to be helpful. Don't worry he'll get it...maybe try working on it when the kids are doing something else and you can take him in a room and close the door. I'm sure with the kids he is wanting to play, play play!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

No -- but the girls have ME very well trained. LOL


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Keep practicing with the treats everyday!
He sounds very smart and will learn!

Paris knows: SIT, DOWN, STAY, UP (hind legs), PAW, ROLL OVER (onto back), COME. 
Coco knows the same (minus PAW) and she can also twirl on her hind legs like an overcaffeinated ballerina.
I have to stop her and give her the treat before she gets dizzy :blink:.
I hope the circus never calls looking for her. 

And Tucker knows SIT, COME. 
Oddly enough he has somewhat learned the word NO, 
which Paris & Coco pretend not to understand.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> No -- *but the girls have ME very well trained.* LOL


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

*Yes, and I am as well!!* And my Lola is a trained "Protector of the Universe." Yes, she is commander of the back yard, and alerts everyone if there is anything in her universe that is out of order. Very important job. And Truffy could be a trained circus dog. She is a jumper and leaper (much to my dismay) and Frank is a trained lap dweller. He can also melt like a pat of butter on command. He will literally slide off your lap he is so relaxed. Those are the oh so special qualities of my adorabale crew~~


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

My dogs all 3 have me trained. As for the OP, Piper would't sit either. I was slightly embarrassed, as I have done a lot of training. I finally just caught her sitting and used a clicker.... "good sit!" click, treat. Do that over and over. Have a lot of patience because they're young....after awhile they get it.

Somehow over at my dad's she got a much firmer, really good sit. They say it was not on purpose so they can't tell me why it's better. 

Now she can sit, dance, spin, lay down, take a bow, and high five. She also has a good recall, gets in her crate on command, and is totally potty trained. The sit was the hardest for her....go figure.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou is trained but she's treat obsessed so it wasn't so hard. She knows how to: come, Sit, Stay, shake, turn around, dance, lie down, take it, leave it, get daddy (lol), up, go to bed. 

Honestly everyone makes fun of me when I say she's the smartest little dog I've ever had. My Vet said it's more about the time/training you put into them rather than how smart they are- I told him I was signing her up for Maltese Mensa. lol.

Sometimes if it was hard for her to do something, I would do the 'capture' method- for instance on "lie down"..and that worked. I think JMM wrote a post about it on here..


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora knows

Sit 
Down
Hop up
Stay
Leave it
Take it
Off
Go to bed
Come here
Quiet

She is very very good at sit, down, and go to bed (which is go to her pen). She is also completely potty trained, it has been almost a year since she's had an accident (except when sick).


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

My sugar can do several things. I did get on u tube one day when i didn't have anything to do and tried some of the tricks and they worked. she can sit, stay, bark when told, roll over, walk on her feet a pretty good ways. i call it dance, and will sing with a harmonica. lol now if my husband would find the time to help me put a pic on maybe i could also do a video of her doing these things. I can't seem to even download one on face book. they are very smart dogs.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

oh yes i forgot some after looking at dorma mom.. sugar can also jump on your lap when told, and she goes to bed when told. I am sure i am missing some. It don't take them long at all.


----------

